# Captain America 3: Gerüchte über Iron Man als Gegenspieler



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America 3: Gerüchte über Iron Man als Gegenspieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America 3: Gerüchte über Iron Man als Gegenspieler


----------



## Grelldor (14. Oktober 2014)

Civil War, ick hör Dir trapsen... Wollen wir doch mal schauen, ob dann im Kino-Universum die Helden auch zwangsregistriert werden sollen. DAS war die letzte gute Soryline für Kinder der 70er und 80er... Oder mein Anspruch ist mittlerweile zu hoch. Pick one...


----------



## Odin333 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag Captain America nicht. Gerade deswegen würde ich mir den Film wohl ansehen, weil er von Ironman mal richtig die Fresse poliert bekommt.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2014)

Also eher ein politischer Krieg und kein echter bösewicht


----------



## lurchie85 (14. Oktober 2014)

Naja, es wird schon noch Iron-Man Filme geben, nur halt nicht mehr mit Ihm. der Nachkömmling wurde ja bereits im 3ten Teil gespeulert (Der kleine Junge mit dem er den Anzug repariert). Ich denke mal wenn die Phase 3 2018 vorbei ist werden wir uns in Phase 4 wieder über Iron-Man freuen dürfen 

Auch nicht schlimm wenn es länger dauert, gibt genug Superhelden und Bösewichte die ich gerne noch auf der Kinoleinwand sehen möchte. Kann erst mal nen paar Jahre pause machen bis nen viertel Teil kommt.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2014)

Iron Man ist Robert Downey JR sonst niemand !

Wir sind schliesslich bei den Kinofilmen und nicht bei den Comics wo aus Iron Man plötzlich ein asexeuller Weltraum Kannibalen Hase wird


----------

